# Gildan 2300 safety green, is it 100% cotton?



## norcaltodd (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a client who wants 100% cotton safety green pocketed tees. I've found the Gildan 2300. Can anyone confirm that they are in fact 100% cotton. I've seen some info that they are actually 50/50. I don't want the costomer to think I baited and switched on him.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Gildans Safety green and safety orange are 50/50 t's. The specs are usually broken out on the main page - similar to the 90/10 for the sport greys.


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

They are 50/50. You MUST use a low-bleed white, or even a poly-white. Those shirt bleed like crazy.....ask me how I know...


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

you can get a gildan "lime green" that is very close in color in 100% not sure about the pocket though


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

degaje said:


> you can get a gildan "lime green" that is very close in color in 100% not sure about the pocket though



I'm pretty sure that those products that are able to be marketed as "Safety" are tested for visibility in both day and night and rated by ANSI to be compliant to certain levels. 

That truly would be a bait and switch to take a safety shirt and replace it with a close but bright color.


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

degaje said:


> you can get a gildan "lime green" that is very close in color in 100% not sure about the pocket though



I'm pretty sure that those products that are able to be marketed as "Safety" are tested for visibility in both day and night and rated by ANSI to be compliant to certain levels. 
International Safety Equipment Association

That truly would be a bait and switch to take a safety shirt and replace it with a close but bright color. Also if the organization didn't know it, and an OSHA dude came by they could get a pretty big fine. For example in the state of michigan, maybe the whole country, any firefighters operating near a federal aid highway must be clothed in the appropriate rated safety colors with the appropriate square inches of reflective material or face their city/county losing millions in $$. Most roads are classified as federal aid highways that aren't residential streets.

ANSI 107
International Safety Equipment Association
ANSI 207
International Safety Equipment Association

If you are making a safety shirt, find out which standard the organization is requiring or trying to adhere to, to what level they must be compliant, and use either approved materials or submit and wait to get your unapproved materials tested and maybe be approved. 

Imagine if a worker got hit by a car and the OSHA investigator found that a shirt wasn't compliant, your customer (dead guys boss) now looking at tens of thousands in fines, and possibly millions in federal highway money that won't be coming if they are a government organization, says they ordered those "safety shirts" from you... 

I'd hate to ever see any screenprinter in that situation. Do your research, follow the guidelines, and protect yourself and your business.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

norcaltodd said:


> I have a client who wants 100% cotton safety green pocketed tees. I've found the Gildan 2300. Can anyone confirm that they are in fact 100% cotton. I've seen some info that they are actually 50/50. I don't want the costomer to think I baited and switched on him.



You know what the strange thing about customers is? When they say they want 100% cotton - have you asked why they want 100% cotton? they will always say its a better breathable garment - you can convince they them that 50-50 is also a breathable garment


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

The Gildan 2300G is not ANSI certified.

Only Gildan 2000G is ANSI 107 Certified; Both the safety Green and the Safety Orange are 50/50.

Do not USE the lime color it is not ANSI approved


----------



## scrantonbob (Jun 10, 2015)

The short answer is that the safety green/yellow or orange color cannot be achieved using 100% cotton.


----------

